# Your 2004-05 Charlotte Bobcats



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

PG Chucky Atkins, Troy Bell, Reece Gaines
SG Qyntel Woods, Gerald Wallace, Eric Piatowski
SF Aleksandar Pavlovic, Loul Deng
PF Antoine Walker, Brian Skinner, Christian Laettner
C Jahidi White, Jerome James, Elden Campbell, Ervin Johnson


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

And how does this work capwise?

Also, the team would be horrid


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

Actually, I think it would be a decent expansion team but, it blows the cap out of the water.


----------



## aj_lakers (May 18, 2003)

The cap situation is complicated, heaps of sites have details including the bobcats site, and they could use a better guard rotation but i like the speculation cause the expansion draft is only just over a week away.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

If they did pick Walker, they'd probably trade him..

And replace White with Potapenko...

Tamar Slay is going to be somewhere on that team, they've all but picked him yet....


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

if i was bobcats i would take Penny Hardaway. ask why ? the guy is free and contractless in the next season and he is looking for a place to shine he can really manke a comeback there if you ask me...

plus there is a guy who's going to play in Bobcats' summer squad his name is David Bluthental from Maccabi Tel-Aviv (former USC) he is a great great 6-7 sf... he is just great and may be a true steal in the NBA... not joking...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Walker would take up half of Charlotte's salary cap if he wasn't traded. :laugh:


----------



## aj_lakers (May 18, 2003)

There are lots of trade bait guys on the list - Kittles and Walker come to mind - Pavlovic from Utah could be an interesting pick and i like Lorenzen Wright as well although not sure of the size of his contract, anyone know?


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

what is the point of drafting Campbell, Wright, Laettner and other bad contracts if they aren't getting anything in return?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DiRTy DiRK</b>!
> what is the point of drafting Campbell, Wright, Laettner and other bad contracts if they aren't getting anything in return?


Bernie Bickerstaff being a stupid idiot, if that were to happen.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

If Erv is your fourth center, that team must be way over the Bobcats cap. He makes a ton.


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

Starting five
Jay Williams
Shaun Livingston
Jerry Stackhouse
Jarron Collins
Elden Campbell

Luke Jackson
Eddie House
Loren Woods
Dahntay Jones
Tamar Slay
Dan Dickau
Gerald Wallace


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> And how does this work capwise?
> 
> Also, the team would be horrid


It doesn't and I don't ever remember an expansion team winning a lot of games it's first few years.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pdogg84</b>!
> Starting five
> Jay Williams
> Shaun Livingston
> ...


I heard a rumor that Washington was going to trade the 5th pick to Charlotte, just so they would take Stackhouse in the expansion draft. That would give them the 4th and 5th picks in this draft giving them hope for a jump start wouldn't it?

So do Washington hate Stackhouse that much to do the deal?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> It doesn't and I don't ever remember an expansion team winning a lot of games it's first few years.


I meant as a team nucleus, its horrible


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> I heard a rumor that Washington was going to trade the 5th pick to Charlotte, just so they would take Stackhouse in the expansion draft. That would give them the 4th and 5th picks in this draft giving them hope for a jump start wouldn't it?
> ...


If this rumor is true, I would take Stackhouse in a hurry and make this deal. This could give us both Deng and Livingston.We would make the playoffs either this year or next year with the 4th and 5th pick deal and the fans would love this young crew. Stackhouse and Deng are highrisers and Livingston is a great ballhandler. What better team could you have to entertain fans?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> I meant as a team nucleus, its horrible


Gotcha, I think that they need to find some good role players that are going to fit around whoever they draft, if the do get the 5th pick from Washington then they would have two players to build around.

I would like to think that maybe there is a deal going on with Portland, but since Derek Anderson is most likely protected, I don't see that happening now.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pdogg84</b>!
> 
> 
> If this rumor is true, I would take Stackhouse in a hurry and make this deal. This could give us both Deng and Livingston.We would make the playoffs either this year or next year with the 4th and 5th pick deal and the fans would love this young crew. Stackhouse and Deng are highrisers and Livingston is a great ballhandler. What better team could you have to entertain fans?


Stackhouse would be worth that deal IMO. I just don't think that he worked out in Washington and they seem to be willing to do anything to get rid of him.

It would give the Bobcats a jump start, that is for sure! :yes:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> I would like to think that maybe there is a deal going on with Portland, but since Derek Anderson is most likely protected, I don't see that happening now.


Ya I really hope we get our hands on those picks., also does that mean Portland still wants Stoud?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> Ya I really hope we get our hands on those picks., also does that mean Portland still wants Stoud?


I believe that they are going to protect him and his expiring contract. I think that the Bobcats pick up Woods, he is troubled, but is a good player. Might be just what he needs to have a break out year. A new town and new start.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

Wizards: Jerry Stackhouse SG - Good leader and scorer if healthy
Blazers: Qyntel Woods SF - good athletic young player
Cavs: Jason Kapono SF - great shooter, only second season
Knicks: Penny Hardaway SG - experienced leader
Sonics: Jerome James C - young 7 footer, nuff said
Celtics: Chucky Atkins PG - good experienced point
Grizzlies: Troy Bell PG - Big upside, could develop well
Magic: Zaza Pachulia C - another good young big man
Kings: Gerald Wallace SF - great dunker, excitement for fans
Mavericks: Danny Fortson PF - great rebounder, brings defence
Bulls: Marcus Fizer PF - great upside, could develop well
Pacers: Austin Croshere F - Playoffs, period.
#4 - Shaun Livingston

Lineup:
PG: Livingston
SG: Stackhouse
SF: Woods
PF: Fortson
C: James

Not great, but a start


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

Wizards: Jerry Stackhouse SG - Good leader and scorer if healthy
Cavs: Jason Kapono SF - great shooter, only second season
Knicks: Penny Hardaway SG - experienced leader
Sonics: Jerome James C - young 7 footer, nuff said
Celtics: Chucky Atkins PG - good experienced point
Grizzlies: Troy Bell PG - Big upside, could develop well
Magic: Zaza Pachulia C - another good young big man
Kings: Gerald Wallace SF - great dunker, excitement for fans
Mavericks: Danny Fortson PF - great rebounder, brings defence
Bulls: Marcus Fizer PF - great upside, could develop well
Pacers: Austin Croshere F - Playoffs, period.
#4 -Luol Deng
#5-Shaun Livingston

Lineup:
PG: Livingston
SG: Penny hardaway
SF: Stackhouse
PF: Deng
C: Croshere

I like this starting 5. It's pure athleticism. They may not make the playoffs but seeing these highrisers would bring more fans to games.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pdogg84</b>!
> 
> Lineup:
> PG: Livingston
> ...


They're also itty-bitty, and that lineup would get smushed in the paint. You would play two SFs at PF and C?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pdogg84</b>!
> Wizards: Jerry Stackhouse SG - Good leader and scorer if healthy
> Cavs: Jason Kapono SF - great shooter, only second season
> Knicks: Penny Hardaway SG - experienced leader
> ...


Like I was saying before, the Bobcats would be over the cap just from taking Penny,Stack,Croshere,and Fort. Deng will probably be drafted by Chicago unless they trade down for Iggy. Plus that lineup would get destroyed. Croshere at C?!! Deng at PF?!!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> Like I was saying before, the Bobcats would be over the cap just from taking Penny,Stack,Croshere,and Fort. Deng will probably be drafted by Chicago unless they trade down for Iggy. Plus that lineup would get destroyed. Croshere at C?!! Deng at PF?!!!


Agreed, the Bobcat's would have to take Stackhouse to get the 5th pick and that is going to cause them some cap issues, but I think that they would be better off for it. Having the 4th and 5th picks to start building around would be key here.

Your not going to be able to build a huge team once Stackhouse is on the roster, unless there is a team willing to trade for him, but his contract is going to be the deal killer.

Isn't the cap 37 million for the Bobcats? I know it isn't as large as the other teams and that is going to cause them troubles out of the gate. :yes:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I think the cap is going to be about $29.5M for the Bobcats and I don't think they can go over it.

And I think this has to include their draft picks, which will be about $3.5M for the #4 and #34.

Thus, I think the Bobcats getting much in the way of free agents is out of the question, and I think they'll have to be crafty just to fill out their roster well.

Here's what I'd do if I were them. 

1. Offer to take Jahidi White (@$5.9M for 1 year) if Phoenix gives you the #7 pick. Phoenix wants free agents and to offer a max deal they need to move Jahidi. They've been talking about moving the pick. This isn't a huge price for the Bobcats to pay to get a lottery pick. Do it.

2. Draft cheap guys and expiring contracts. The only other guy I'd pick up with any salary at all is Jerome James. He's got an expiring deal at $4.5M but they need someone to man the middle.

Other players:
PG- Marko Jaric, Anthony Johnson
SG- Sasha Pavlovic, Reece Gaines, Ndubi Ebi
SF- Qyntel Woods, Tamar Slay, Jason Kapono
PF- Brian Skinner, Jerome Beasely, Brandon Hunter
C- Jerome James, Jahidi White

Now they've got the #4 and the #7 picks.

I'm gonna go out on a limb (at least for the moment) and guess the draft goes Okafor, Livingston, Deng. Howard is there at #4 and the Bobcats cream their shorts.

At #7 my pick for them would be Pavel the Pod Person. I've gone from hearing really bad things to hearing really good things about him, and he's the only guy I can envision them picking here that's an all-star down the road. A Pavel/Dwight front line could be scary for someone. None of the little guys, like Gordon, do much for me.

That comes out to about $27.25M salary wise.

I think maybe in the short run, they do what the Bucks did and play Skinner some at C.

PG- Jaric 28, Johnson 20
SG- Pavlovic 28, Gaines 20
SF- Woods 28, Slay 20
PF- Howard 30, Skinner 18
C- Skinner 12, James 24, Pod Person 12

Looiks like a realistic rotation for the first year. Obviously they're not great but they should be young and interesting. If Howard and Pavel show signs, they'll have plenty of FA money and a high draft pick next year to start filling in their backcourt.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I think the cap is going to be about $29.5M for the Bobcats and I don't think they can go over it.
> 
> And I think this has to include their draft picks, which will be about $3.5M for the #4 and #34.
> ...


Jaric isn't available...nor is he a FA....


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

K then, I'd maybe add Troy Bell and take Peja Drobjnak instead of James


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

If i were bernie bickerstaff , my team would be.

Skinner 
chroshere
qyntel woods 
pavlovic
ajohnson


with a bench of 
drobniak
jackson vroman
gerald wallace
josh childress
troy bell

with popeye jones
zaza pachaulia
jason kapono and juan dixon ...and afterwards i would sign marcus fizer and try to get him and ron mercer to split the MLE

that team would lose ...but it would be competetive and probably exciting too.


----------

